# posters who ask for help



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

and then don't bother to acknowledge those who post fixes don't deserve the help they ask for, it's dang ignorant.
the last poster I replied to was so anxious to get help; it's been 5 days and he hasn't even had the courtesy to respond.
You guys go on my list and even though it's small at the moment, you won't be getting anymore help from me; I keep track of you ignoramuses.
ie, tej4020, et al.


----------

